# I'm new here



## jmphotography (Oct 16, 2012)

I have been a regular visitor to this site and looked through a lot of the photographs. It appears to be a good network for critique and comments. So I decided to make an account and here are a couple of shots of mine.


----------



## Menace (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome to CR - thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome. Nice to see a new poster's first contribution be a photo rather than a whining troll.


----------



## jmphotography (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. So far this is by far the best forum I have found in terms of response and friendliness of other users.


----------



## rpt (Oct 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Welcome. Nice to see a new poster's first contribution be a photo rather than a whining troll.



+10^10

@jmphotography, I like the photos. Could you share the setting and technique?


----------



## jmphotography (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi rpt,

thanks for the interest in my work. 

For the monkey the settings were: 

Canon 7D with 70 - 200 F4 L USM non IS @ 188 mm 
ISO 3200
F4 
1/500th 

Tribal Girl:

Canon 7D with 70 - 200 F L USM non IS @ 113 mm
ISO 1600
F5.6 
1/100th 

For both images it was a case of a simple black and white conversion. For the monkey I wanted to highlight the leather texture of his face. To do this was a simple case of sharpening and clarity. For the girl I wanted to bring out the texture again in the make up, pulling and boosting the highlights and shadows. I also have a colour version of the girl if you are interested. 

Thanks


----------



## California Frank (Oct 17, 2012)

I want to see the color version of the witch doctor.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 17, 2012)

California Frank said:


> I want to see the color version of the witch doctor.



+1 but both  would be nice if you can share before and after too. nice taken images...


----------



## SPL (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome to CR! your pics are awesome!!


----------



## dirtcastle (Oct 17, 2012)

Great first post. Keep posting pics! We've got lens-specific threads, which are great for posting shots. Another fun activity here are reprocessing challenges. There's a bunch of us here who like to get other people's RAWs and have a go at post.


----------



## jmphotography (Oct 17, 2012)

This is by far the best forum I have found, the response rate is incredible! 

Here is the colour version of the 'witch doctor' and thanks for the positive comments guys! 

@dirtcastle - Thanks for the information on activities, this forum seems to be a brilliant network for some like minded photographers. I'm 19 and was considering studying photography at uni just to get in the right circles of people, but from the sounds of it, there are plenty of peoples brains to pick on here.


----------



## jmphotography (Oct 17, 2012)

apologies, this was another edited version, will post the full colour here shortly


----------



## jmphotography (Oct 17, 2012)

here it is


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

I really like the "edited" color version best! Awesome...


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice pics .

Welcome to CR!


----------



## dirtcastle (Oct 18, 2012)

Much better in color! I feel a difficult color shot is worth the extra effort. Sometimes B&W is often used as a way to avoid difficult color processing.

If you are motivated, curious, and talented, it probably makes more sense to invest in gear and time, rather than pay people to teach you things you can possibly learn on your own. Plus, gear is expensive on its own. And a few a la carte classes and workshops can go a long way to filling gaps in your experience. If you're in a big city, you can apply to crew for a photographer to learn lighting techniques.


----------



## rpt (Oct 18, 2012)

The scarlet and blue do look lovely in the edited version but personally I still prefer the B&W version. I "see" more of the expression there - the eyes and mouth... Where as in the color version my eyes keep meandering between the two scarlet areas and sometimes to the blue area. Never still and so that does not allow me to "see" the picture. The colors are beautiful though. But then that is probably just me and my love for B&W...


----------



## jmphotography (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for all the feedback on these photographs, I really appreciate all the time and effort put in to the comments. I will certainly keep uploading more photographs if this is the response rate you can get!


----------



## rpt (Oct 18, 2012)

jmphotography said:


> Thank you for all the feedback on these photographs, I really appreciate all the time and effort put in to the comments. I will certainly keep uploading more photographs if this is the response rate you can get!


Wow! Have you not been reading the threads? We the people have a Jeckle and Hyde syndrome. Just visit some of the popular threads 

Ok but seriously there is so much collective knowledge here I have enjoyed all the interaction and gained a lot.

Have fun.


----------



## bigmag13 (Oct 18, 2012)

dirtcastle said:


> Much better in color! I feel a difficult color shot is worth the extra effort. Sometimes B&W is often used as a way to avoid difficult color processing.
> 
> If you are motivated, curious, and talented, it probably makes more sense to invest in gear and time, rather than pay people to teach you things you can possibly learn on your own. Plus, gear is expensive on its own. And a few a la carte classes and workshops can go a long way to filling gaps in your experience. If you're in a big city, you can apply to crew for a photographer to learn lighting techniques.



+1


----------



## Basti187 (Oct 18, 2012)

I love the edited colour version! Great shot! and Welcome!


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome!
You will find trolls here like everywhere else, although luckily much less, since Canon is again the greatest gear in the world 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6114.0


----------



## jaymunney (Oct 18, 2012)

The Bonobos is an APE, not a monkey. I don't know why that irks me, since it's such a common mistake.
Nevertheless, very nice capture.


----------



## JRS (Oct 18, 2012)

bigmag13 said:


> dirtcastle said:
> 
> 
> > Much better in color! I feel a difficult color shot is worth the extra effort. Sometimes B&W is often used as a way to avoid difficult color processing.
> ...



+2


----------



## jmphotography (Oct 18, 2012)

@ jaymunney sorry to have offended you, but thanks for the ape knowledge


----------



## sanj (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome! Looking for more interaction and learning. 
Cheers


----------



## sanj (Oct 18, 2012)

jmphotography said:


> @ jaymunney sorry to have offended you, but thanks for the ape knowledge


----------



## K-amps (Oct 18, 2012)

rpt said:


> Wow! Have you not been reading the threads? We the people have a Jeckle and Hyde syndrome. Just visit some of the popular threads
> 
> Ok but seriously there is so much collective knowledge here I have enjoyed all the interaction and gained a lot.
> 
> Have fun.



+1

I like the "light" color version. The full color satiates me right away and I need to move on since I had enough, the faded color version draws me in wanting more... 

Welcome to CR!


----------



## nightbreath (Oct 18, 2012)

I've really liked the B&W version of the tribal photo. It would be great if you can crop out the mouth to draw focus to the catchlights


----------

